# JB44 Guide to Cutting for Dummies (that means you)



## juiceball44 (May 13, 2012)

Just kidding about the title haha

Here is something I wrote up kind of my basics to dieting, not everything is set in stone but if you are not losing weight see how many things on this list you are guilty of.

*Some basics I follow when cutting*
-drink water only, crystal light sugar free stuff is ok, diet soda once in a while is not going to kill you
-no dairy
-no alcohol
-no fast food
-no eating out
-no sweets, candy, soda
-cook everything yourself
-no processed/pre packaged foods
-eat foods that come out of the earth, regular/sweet potatoes, oats, veggies, fruits (not in excess)
-cook with calorie free pam spray
-whey protein is ok, bcaa's are better (nutraplanet has bulk 1kg for $25)
-eat lots of LEAN meats - chicken breast, tilapia, lean beef 93%, lean ground turkey 93%, egg whites (yolk or 2 ok)
-find a way to eat veggies and salads you can actually enjoy and eat a shitload of them to fill up
-read the labels on everything, be aware of what you are eating before you eat it
-weight your meals and write down macros/calories to track them
-weight on a scale can be deceiving, take measurements every week or 2 and go by mirror

Eca stack is awesome, bronkaid from walgreens with caffine 3 times a day is great but it WILL NOT make up for a shitty diet

Cardio do the stair climber, it is the most effective 20-30 mins after  workout. 30-45 mins on days you just want to do cardio. You should be  drenched in sweat, it is extremely difficult and mentally tough to keep  going but it burns a shitload of calories. But it WILL NOT make up for a  shitty diet

Stick to the diet at least 90% of the time, if u eat perfect 100% of the  time you will burn out. Do not have a cheat DAY.. once a week have a  cheat MEAL. Be aware if you are going to have a cheat meal and reduce  calories in other meals that day to try to even out calories for the day

If you drink alcohol be aware it slows down fat metabolism and a higher  percentage of the food you eat while drunk will be stored as fat because  you body is busy metabolizing the alcohol. Alcohol doesn't make people  fat usually its the food they eat while drunk that does. You wanna  drink, cut your food calories that day big time.

*Cutting cycle*
50-100mg test prop ed
50-100mg mast prop ed
50-100mg tren ace ed (advanced bbers go higher)
as much hgh as you can afford ed (optional but highly recommended)

This cycle will help dramatically but  again these all WILL NOT make up for a shitty diet

*
It takes a lot of will power to make these lifestyle changes but I promise once you do it for a while it will become normal. 
*






As I just want to add that I'm not one of those people who have been  skinny their entire life. If I don't diet and workout I get fat, simple  as that. I have been over 20%+ bf and I hated it. I don't have the best  genetics to stay lean but I have will power and drive to be *consistent *with  my foods and working out. 





This is what dedication in diet and a nice  cutting cycle will turn the average genetic person into this...









I cannot tell you what it is like to go to the beach or pool and take  off your shirt being under 10% with some quality muscle... EVERYONE  cannot help but look it is a indescribable feeling



I will put up a part 2 going into more detail about macros/calories per day and what to aim for based on your body

Feel free to comment, criticize or correct anything you feel like


----------



## RockShawn (May 13, 2012)

Nice write up! I agree completely. No amount of compounds or supplements can make up for poor eating habits. 

Great post.


----------



## exphys88 (May 13, 2012)

I like it, just a couple things:

I don't think the stair master is any more effective than other cardio machines if the intensity is equal, I prefer to tell clients to do whatever you like the best because it's more likely that you'll continue to do it.

Cardio doesn't have to be done at any particular time, I actually prefer cardio first or separate, but that's just preference.

I agree on the cheat meal vs cheat day, but I'll sometimes have a cheat evening w a good dinner, dessert and maybe a couple drinks.  Again, this is just preference, not an absolute.

I personally don't drink milk, but I see no problem w some lowfat/nonfat milk or yogurt as long as macros are within range.

I like your practical approach instead of the usual "carbs are the devil" mentality that I see way too much.

One thing that I try to stress is that there are few absolutes in health, and we can find good health and success in a variety of ways.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 13, 2012)

Any preference on when to eat the cheat meal?

For instance, my cheat meal is usually 16 oz New York strip with a baked sweet potato at my favorite restaurant.
Should I start my week with it, end my week with it, or does it not matter?


----------



## exphys88 (May 13, 2012)

It doesn't matter, the cals for the week will be the same.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 13, 2012)

you clearly have aBOVE AVERAGE GENETICS


BUT  THE ADVICE IS SOLID


----------



## exphys88 (May 13, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you clearly have aBOVE AVERAGE GENETICS
> 
> 
> BUT  THE ADVICE IS SOLID



How is it clear that he has good genetics?  Just because he's lean and fit?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 13, 2012)

Oh god here we go...kos said something time for an argument

he is a kid....he is tall...he is 245 and lean

he is a tall man with great legs(very rare)



an average guy with all the drugs and time in the world couldnt look like him...def a freak...fantastic he is taking advantage of all his gifts


----------



## exphys88 (May 13, 2012)

I was just curious how you came to the conclusion it's genetics and not good diet, training, and gear. He even said he used to be fat.  You're discrediting all of his hard work w your statement.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 13, 2012)

Nope


i know plenty of guys with decent genetics that look like shit

including me


but you guys have a blast constantly starting arguments because you dont like what someone says


i dont care if you dont like what i say...it will be said...


----------



## exphys88 (May 13, 2012)

I'm not arguing, it was a simple and legitimate question.  

Nobody has the ability to determine if someone that is lean and fit is that way because of genetics or hard work.  When he was fat, why didn't his "good genetics" prevent that.

There comes a point when you find yourself in arguments w everyone, that you have to start considering that the problem may lie w you and not everyone else.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 13, 2012)

You really sound silly


245 and lean? Above average genetics

6 ft 4 and big and lean? Way above average genetics

really young...lean...big....tall...way above average genetics


nothing about the boy is average....give me a break


----------



## exphys88 (May 13, 2012)

When he was 6'4" and fat, did he not have good genetics?


----------



## hoyle21 (May 13, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> When he was 6'4" and fat, did he not have good genetics?



I see what you did there.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 13, 2012)

Ok lets play the back and forth bs



how many kids do you know that are 6 ft 4 245 pounds in leasn condition?

Let me guess...tons cause that is so normal...hell just going by ht the average is like 5 ft 9 for god sakes...what the fuck are you trying to argue about


clearly he had to work hard...I NEVER SAID HE DIDNT...WOULD LOVE TO SEE YOU QUOTE WHERE I DID...and clearly many work hard never to get to that level


----------



## exphys88 (May 13, 2012)

Anybody w gear and a good diet and training program can put on muscle and get down to 10% bf.  Most either don't do something right, or it's just too difficult and they don't stay consistent.  But it's possible for ANYONE.

Burning fat is simple arithmetic, if you burn more cals than you eat, you'll lose fat.  If you do it for long enough, you'll get into single digits bf.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 13, 2012)

Ok yeah...anyone can be 245 and lean....thats why there are no pros under 245


you are a genius


----------



## hoyle21 (May 13, 2012)

Juiceball-  what was your heaviest?   When you were at 20%+ what was the weight for you?


----------



## exphys88 (May 13, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Ok yeah...anyone can be 245 and lean....thats why there are no pros under 245
> 
> 
> you are a genius



W gear, it's possible for anyone to get huge.

My issue is that you're being rude to say he is only that way because of genetics.

I'm sorry that you are so insecure that you have to attribute anyone else's success to genetics.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 13, 2012)

No one looks great only due to genetics...at least not by bber standards...and i never said that....again...show me where i did say that


it takes hard work...no doubt... Especially to be that size...in that condition


no one...and i mean no one looks like that by accident


----------



## juiceball44 (May 13, 2012)

First off I am not as young as you guys think, I still look very young and have a baby face but I just turned 28

Good genetics to me is the big ripped black kid who eats two meals of mcdonalds a day and doesn't lift weights often but is 6% with good full muscles which is far from what I am. I work hard, I eat smart and I have somewhat good response to hormones

But I wouldn't say I have bad genetics so I say average. I could get pretty big all natural but look like shit, no muscle definition at all. My biggest downfall was not being able to hold onto muscle mass when cutting fat. When I got super shredded all natural I was like 205lbs. In the picture above I was even more shredded and maybe like 225lbs there after starting using gear

I have worked hard from day 1, I made up my mind I wanted to be in shape  and became almost obsessed about everything bb related, I wanted to  know everything.

To be successful in bodybuilding you have to be consistent with EVERYTHING. That's training, diet and gear use in that order of importance. My diet and training could be perfect but without gear I cannot hold onto this size and conditioning year round and that's the truth. I have taken long breaks from gear and eventually no matter what you will start shrinking back down, I usually go down to around 230lbs still somewhat lean when I take very long breaks off


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 13, 2012)

I turn 28 in 7 days


thought you were like 22


----------



## exphys88 (May 13, 2012)

So, he used to be fat, he's not young, he knows about good eating and training and uses gear.  Definitely just a product of genetics.  You nailed that one KOS!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 13, 2012)

Anyone can get fat...pros do it all the time...fat is overeating the wrong things...period...not everyone can be lean at 245


but you go boy...you totally owned me


----------



## exphys88 (May 13, 2012)

juiceball44 said:


> First off I am not as young as you guys think, I still look very young and have a baby face but I just turned 28
> 
> Good genetics to me is the big ripped black kid who eats two meals of mcdonalds a day and doesn't lift weights often but is 6% with good full muscles which is far from what I am. I work hard, I eat smart and I have somewhat good response to hormones
> 
> ...



Bro, congrats on your success, by your post it's obvious that you are educated in diet and training.

I have a buddy who never works out, smokes, and lives off of fast food and is ripped and has a six pack year round.  That is good genetics.


----------



## juiceball44 (May 13, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> Bro, congrats on your success, by your post it's obvious that you are educated in diet and training.
> 
> I have a buddy who never works out, smokes, and lives off of fast food and is ripped and has a six pack year round.  That is good genetics.



Thanks man, I kinda like not having the best genetics because when you have to bust your ass to get something it is all the more worth it


----------



## exphys88 (May 13, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Anyone can get fat...pros do it all the time...fat is overeating the wrong things...period...not everyone can be lean at 245
> 
> 
> but you go boy...you totally owned me



I'm glad you realized that you were wrong and don't actually have the psychic ability to determine someone's genetic make up.


----------



## juiceball44 (May 13, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Juiceball-  what was your heaviest?   When you were at 20%+ what was the weight for you?



The only time I would say I was that fat was middle school, in high school I started growing taller and leaned out. About 2 years ago I took a year off from the gym and any type of exercise or diet at all. I got very out of shape my waist size went from 32-34 to over 38, I literally couldn't fit into most of my clothes lol. Than about a year ago I got back in the gym with a pretty high bf% and very weak so I starting building back my muscle mass first instead of just cutting. When I started my cycle I started gaining back my muscle mass very fast but with all the extra weight I think I was almost 270 at one point but not a pretty sight


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 13, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> i'm glad you realized that you were wrong and don't actually have the psychic ability to determine someone's genetic make up.



who said i had a psychic ability


if someone is 250 and ripped they have great genetics...period....the end...i bet you are not 250 and ripped...arnold wasnt ...frank zane...franco...mentzer wasnt...i guess they were lazy...nothing to do with genetics


some very dunce like post in this thread


----------



## hoyle21 (May 13, 2012)

Cool, always good to hear a nice turn around story.   Good for you.


----------



## exphys88 (May 13, 2012)

Let's keep the OP's thread on track.  He's here to discuss diet.


----------



## indrox1 (May 13, 2012)

Bro you look great and your diet phylosophies are solid! And as far as genetics go if you dont work hard and eat right whatever genetics you do have will never shine! I believe everyone has some type of good genetic trait about them be it their legs, back, chest, arms, ect.... If I train with someone I dont tell them they have poor genetics. I only point out the good. Negativity doesnt build a good body or a good state of mind. Just like laziness and poor diet doesnt. Thanks for sharing my friend.


----------



## juiceball44 (May 13, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> Let's keep the OP's thread on track.  He's here to discuss diet.



Ya I kinda wanted to keep it on topic and maybe do a q&a plus get input from other knowledgeable memebers




indrox1 said:


> Bro you look great and your diet phylosophies are solid! And as far as genetics go if you dont work hard and eat right whatever genetics you do have will never shine! I believe everyone has some type of good genetic trait about them be it their legs, back, chest, arms, ect.... If I train with someone I dont tell them they have poor genetics. I only point out the good. Negativity doesnt build a good body or a good state of mind. Just like laziness and poor diet doesnt. Thanks for sharing my friend.



Thanks man, good post



Been dieting for about a week, small clean meals keeping carbs low and its crazy how my body adapts. Tried to have my cheat meal tonight for mothers day and could hardly eat anything lol got full so quick


----------



## Curt James (May 13, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> *You really sound silly*
> 
> 
> 245 and lean? Above average genetics
> ...



Show of hands, insult or _no insult?_


----------



## Curt James (May 13, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> Let's keep the OP's thread on track.  He's here to discuss diet.







juiceball44 said:


> Just kidding about the title haha
> 
> Here is something I wrote up kind of my basics to dieting, not everything is set in stone but if you are not losing weight see how many things on this list you are guilty of.
> 
> ...



 Awesome post and great results, JB.


----------



## juiceball44 (May 13, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> I like it, just a couple things:
> 
> I don't think the stair master is any more effective than other cardio machines if the intensity is equal, I prefer to tell clients to do whatever you like the best because it's more likely that you'll continue to do it.
> 
> ...




Great post, my comments above in bold


----------



## juiceball44 (May 13, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Awesome post and great results, JB.



thank you very much


----------



## exphys88 (May 13, 2012)

You're actually correct about the bike example.  Weight bearing exercise will burn more cals than non wt bearing. So, a stair master or treadmill would be better.  I love the stair master, I rotate between it and the TM.


----------



## juiceball44 (May 13, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> You're actually correct about the bike example.  Weight bearing exercise will burn more cals than non wt bearing. So, a stair master or treadmill would be better.  I love the stair master, I rotate between it and the TM.



Me too, I go full incline all the way to the top on the treadmill and will go up to about 2.5-3.0 speed on it for a fast paced walk


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 14, 2012)

Great work juiceball44, thanks for the post outlining what you have found that works. All of us can learn from the success of others.


----------



## juiceball44 (May 14, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Great work juiceball44, thanks for the post outlining what you have found that works. All of us can learn from the success of others.



Thanks, I kinda wanted to take a different approach on a fat loss guide instead of just saying to calculate daily calories based on lean body mass and activity level, than subtract ~500 a day to get your magic number blah blah blah. Now people have this magic number but they are not really sure what to do.

I think one of the biggest mistakes people make is not preparing their food themselves. "but I've been eating clean all week, why did I gain weight" when you go out to eat, restaurants can turn any perfectly healthy meal into a dieters nightmare. Take a boneless skinless chicken breast and veggies, sounds perfect right... little do you know the chicken has been swimming in a pool of oil and loaded with sodium and the veggies are dripping wet from all the salty butter they have been soaked in. Add a soda or juice or 2 and a few bites of an appetizer or dessert and you have well surpassed 1,000 calories in one sitting. It is not uncommon for regular dishes at restaurants to have over 2,000 calories aka almost the total number of calories someone dieting should be eating for the day


----------



## malfeasance (May 16, 2012)

juiceball44 said:


> *Cutting cycle*
> 50-100mg test prop ed
> 50-100mg mast prop ed
> 50-100mg tren ace ed (advanced bbers go higher)
> ...


Ok awesome post, great results!  Two questions:
(A) Where is the before pic?
(B) Why prop instead of cyp or enan?  Does this really make any difference to fat loss or retaining muscle while losing fat?


----------



## kuntrykok (May 16, 2012)

Great read.... Question:  cut mix for someone w/ a higher bf%? Or go w/o cut mix and just concentrate on diet and cardio w high intensity workouts?  Really is there a starting point for bf % that cut mix is warranted or it can be used regardless? Thanks in advance...


----------



## SloppyJ (May 16, 2012)

Nice work OP. I too have that same body type and am on the path to getting lean and staying there. It's a TON of work. 

Any adivce on maintaining your goals once you reach them? I don't plan on TRT or anything as I'm quite young. Again, great job and a hell of a motivational story.


----------



## ThreeGigs (May 16, 2012)

I'll disagree on the dairy. Lots of studies showing that calcium helps in weight loss, especially on abdominal fat. 
And as for cardio, if you hit it too hard, you'll burn carbs and muscle before fat. There's a nice middle ground where your body begins to burn more carbs, but fat burning is still higher than in the typical 'fat-burning zone'. I prefer to do medium level cardio when trying to lose fat, as it leaves more glycogen in the muscles.  And stairstepper is very leg dominant. Personally, I prefer cardio on a rowing machine, as it hits rear delts, erectors, abs, legs, upper back, and  biceps and forearms. You've basically got every muscle aside from chest/triceps burning fat. I feel treadmill is second best, if it's jogging, since it engages the core and a the arms to a small degree, although it's still leg-dominant.


----------



## exphys88 (May 16, 2012)

ThreeGigs said:


> I'll disagree on the dairy. Lots of studies showing that calcium helps in weight loss, especially on abdominal fat.
> And as for cardio, if you hit it too hard, you'll burn carbs and muscle before fat. There's a nice middle ground where your body begins to burn more carbs, but fat burning is still higher than in the typical 'fat-burning zone'. I prefer to do medium level cardio when trying to lose fat, as it leaves more glycogen in the muscles.  And stairstepper is very leg dominant. Personally, I prefer cardio on a rowing machine, as it hits rear delts, erectors, abs, legs, upper back, and  biceps and forearms. You've basically got every muscle aside from chest/triceps burning fat. I feel treadmill is second best, if it's jogging, since it engages the core and a the arms to a small degree, although it's still leg-dominant.



You're over thinking this.


----------



## juiceball44 (May 16, 2012)

ThreeGigs said:


> I'll disagree on the dairy. Lots of studies showing that calcium helps in weight loss, especially on abdominal fat.
> And as for cardio, if you hit it too hard, you'll burn carbs and muscle before fat. There's a nice middle ground where your body begins to burn more carbs, but fat burning is still higher than in the typical 'fat-burning zone'. I prefer to do medium level cardio when trying to lose fat, as it leaves more glycogen in the muscles.  And stairstepper is very leg dominant. Personally, I prefer cardio on a rowing machine, as it hits rear delts, erectors, abs, legs, upper back, and  biceps and forearms. You've basically got every muscle aside from chest/triceps burning fat. I feel treadmill is second best, if it's jogging, since it engages the core and a the arms to a small degree, although it's still leg-dominant.



Like I said in the beginning nothing is set in stone. If you look at that list and only do one or two of the things not to do, more than likely you are in pretty good shape. If you are not losing weight and you look and find like 5 or 6 things on the list you are doing, now you know what you can try to cut out. I enjoy milk and have been very lean drinking it, but if someone hits a plateau in weight loss it could the extra 500 or so calories than having a little milk throughout the day will add.

As far as cardio, that's just what I like. The fact is cardio is anything that brings up your heart rate. You could get shredded as fuck playing wii fit like a maniac or jumping around your living room in your underwear doing p90x as long as you jack your heart rate up and keep it up for 20-45 minutes


----------



## ThreeGigs (May 16, 2012)

If you had said 'no milk', I wouldn't have piped up, but you said 'no dairy', and that is pretty restrictive. No cheese, no yogurt...no calcium, really.
The cardio I just brought up because of they way you described how intense it should be. When cardio gets too intense, your body switches from a mix of fat and glucose/glycogen to almost all glucose/glycogen for energy. And like I said, I'd rather spare some of the glycogen for my next workout.
Rower I mentioned because you gave no options other than the stair climber, and the more muscles your cardio is spread over, the more you'll be burning fat instead of carbs.  Plus, I'm a bit of a rowing fanatic 

And exphys, others say the same as you... I overthink everything. But to me, it's just thinking.


----------



## exphys88 (May 16, 2012)

Lol, I'm just giving you shit.  People say the same thing bout me.


----------



## juiceball44 (May 16, 2012)

ThreeGigs said:


> If you had said 'no milk', I wouldn't have piped up, but you said 'no dairy', and that is pretty restrictive. No cheese, no yogurt...no calcium, really.
> The cardio I just brought up because of they way you described how intense it should be. When cardio gets too intense, your body switches from a mix of fat and glucose/glycogen to almost all glucose/glycogen for energy. And like I said, I'd rather spare some of the glycogen for my next workout.
> Rower I mentioned because you gave no options other than the stair climber, and the more muscles your cardio is spread over, the more you'll be burning fat instead of carbs.  Plus, I'm a bit of a rowing fanatic
> 
> And exphys, others say the same as you... I overthink everything. But to me, it's just thinking.



Well I'm glad I said those because you have added some very good information to this thread. The cardio example is just something for those people who do their "cardio" but don't even break a sweat. I'd rather them overdo it than under do it. If you want to be as anal (in a good way) as possible, you can calculate you "fat burning" heart rate zone which 60-70% of you max heart rate (220-your age) and have to way to monitor your heart rate to make sure you stay in the zone, not going under or over. This goes into more detail on heart rates - http://www.thewalkingsite.com/thr.html


----------



## BFHammer (May 16, 2012)

You look great!


----------



## RockinRolla (May 18, 2012)

juiceball44 said:


> Good genetics to me is the big ripped black kid who eats two meals of mcdonalds a day and doesn't lift weights often but is 6% with good full muscles...



QFT!  I got a bro just like that, 6'6" (dont know what he weighs) but he is a monster! Doesnt work out, stuffs his face with everything in sight....and has a fucking six pack!  THAT is the exact definition of "genetically gifted" IMO.

For the rest of us....just what you said in your original post.  

And, oh by the way, awesome physique bro, great post, and regardless of what anyone says, take pride in the hard earned results of your labor.


----------



## suprfast (May 28, 2012)

Looking good man.  You have inspired me to put my diet into check.


----------

